# Carrier for new Rotary Table and Vice



## ML_Woy (May 16, 2013)

Having just purchased a mill back in September of last year it has taken a while to accumulate all of the necessities to make the machine perform. First it was a vice at 100# and next last week a rotary table at another 100#. Seems all of the fixtures for these machines come in 100# increments. Well the back is not what it was when I was in my 20's so a method of moving these objects had to be created. So last week I found some scrap steel, some cast off casters, and I proceeded to build a table to house these heavy objects. At the same time I created a mobile storage location for my "C" clamps and grinder. Total cost into the project was $35.00, $25.00 for paint, $10.00 for shearing of the steel.


----------



## valleyboy101 (May 16, 2013)

A nice looking table and a good idea.  I see one in my near future as I just bought a 12" rotary table and lifting it off the floor onto the mill isn't an option I can contemplate without a physiotherapist on standby.
Michael


----------



## furpo (May 17, 2013)

Looks like a excellent Idea!   I could see adding some heavy duty wheels and then mount a small  jib crane on one end.
Load up the 13” rotary table, 6” vise, a couple of 12” chucks and 24” backing plate on the table to hold it down.


----------



## RWL (May 19, 2013)

Nice work.  I solved the problem by buying a 1000 lb lift table / die table via Craigslist last year.  It's a Harbor Freight table.  Over 3 or 4 days it will leak down some from fully up, but that's not a problem for me.  I can change the height to put things on shelves or transport to machines of different heights.

You'll have to explain your cost breakdown.  $25 for paint?  I would have thought a couple of rattle cans would have sufficed.  $10 for "shearing" the steel.  Was the steel itself free?


----------



## excel777 (May 20, 2013)

Nice table. I had the same problem as you. Four mill vises with bases, a Cincinnati Rotary table with a 8" chuck that stands three times the height of yours. No way to weight it and that doesn't matter. I can't lift it, so I slide it on and off the Bridgeport table to and from a H/F cart with the top pan inverted and reinforced with a piece of plywood on top. The height is right and it takes very little floor space.


----------



## ML_Woy (May 20, 2013)

RWL said:


> Nice work.  I solved the problem by buying a 1000 lb lift table / die table via Craigslist last year.  It's a Harbor Freight table.  Over 3 or 4 days it will leak down some from fully up, but that's not a problem for me.  I can change the height to put things on shelves or transport to machines of different heights.
> 
> You'll have to explain your cost breakdown.  $25 for paint?  I would have thought a couple of rattle cans would have sufficed.  $10 for "shearing" the steel.  Was the steel itself free?



All of the steel was from material I had salvaged. Built some gondola's for my store a few years back that were no longer needed, that got the square tubing. An acquaintance left some steel at my place ten years ago and never came back for it and after numerous attempts to get him to come and pick it up, I gave up and nationalized it.


----------

